# Training



## Strikenmike (Sep 20, 2013)

Greetings: I recently purchased an Excalibur scroll saw and would like to find some training classes to get off on the right foot. None of my friends even own a scroll saw so local networking opportunities are very limited. In enjoy watching the videos on-line, but I would like to get some hands-on training if possible.

At this time, basic fretwork and intarsia are my primary interests. My real needs involve the basics…wood, blades, techniques, dust collection, etc.

Please advise.
Mike


----------



## bobc186 (Sep 27, 2013)

Judy gale Roberts offers intarsia training classes in her studio…..contact her at www.intarsia.com…..have you tried a google search also?...hope this helps…

bob


----------



## JustJoe (Oct 26, 2012)

Scrollsaw magazine has a place you can search:
http://www.scrollsawer.com/clubs.php

There's nothing in your state within 4 hours drive, but you might try and see if there's anything over near indianapolis. Good Luck.

And these guys are down the road to the west of you. They don't have any classes specifically on scrolling, but if you call them the chances are pretty good they'll know a guy who knows a guy…
http://www.cuwschool.com/home.php


----------

